

Marketing for a social/answers site - andrewtbham

how would you market/advertise a startup site that is community driven and social.  say hypothetically it's a site like wiki answers.  google adwords doesn't make any sense.  what about ads on reddit?  what else?
======
iworkforthem
got useful content in yr site yet? if it is a community /social driven site, u
probably dun need to promote too much if u got useful content.

~~~
andrewtbham
i am sort of seeding the site with some content... from wikipedia... etc. the
original content is very little (primarily from my personal entries testing
the site.) that is a good point though.... good content, even in a small niche
might be helpful.

~~~
iworkforthem
to get more traffic & users to yr site, one thing you can do is to dominate a
small niche that represent yr site. i.e. if it is a sewing community, write
tons of articles on just how to make the perfect sweater and nothing more..
this could take months. work out an articles plan, get writers from fiverr,
ezines, etc.. to help you out. and if yr social community site is any useful,
it will start to take off a little. work on those users slower... roman isn't
built in a day too.

